# Looking for 72.2mm to 57.1mm hub rings.........



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

I can't find any. All I can find is the 71.1mm to 57.1mm ones. Anyone know of any place that carries them? I used 66mm ones last year with very careful torquing for minimal wobble. It'd be nice to have the correct rings though. They are Sport Edition ST3 17x8s and I can't believe they made them with that centerbore.


----------



## 1000hp (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Looking for 72.2mm to 57.1mm hub rings......... (VWeezly)*

Try these guys...
"Buy Wheels Today" (877)-734-4317
It's an eBay store that has s**tloads of different hub rings. They don't have that size listed on ebay, but they have a lot of stuff that's not listed.


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: Looking for 72.2mm to 57.1mm hub rings......... (1000hp)*

Awesome... found them!


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: Looking for 72.2mm to 57.1mm hub rings......... (VWeezly)*

Got them in the mail and they were 72.6








I still need 72.2 this is frustrating.


----------



## Stetr24vw (Dec 20, 2006)

Looks like most places make 72.6. You could have .4 taken off the outside of them...? You sure you measured the wheel hub right? I would double check.


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: (iDub 1.8Weee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iDub 1.8Weee* »_Looks like most places make 72.6. You could have .4 taken off the outside of them...? You sure you measured the wheel hub right? I would double check.

It's written on the wheel








If I had a 71 that would work too.


----------



## GilliamII (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: (VWeezly)*

Click me for I am plastic you need...hopefully!
Bored @ work FTL...










_Modified by GilliamII at 3:26 PM 4-27-2009_


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: (GilliamII)*

Yeah... they say 72... but they probably mean 72.62. That' what the other website did.


----------



## mundaka (Dec 11, 2013)

*Hub Rings*

Hi dude, did you ever find these? I'm having the exact same problem with Sport Edition SE-14 wheels for my B7 A4


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

mundaka said:


> Hi dude, did you ever find these? I'm having the exact same problem with Sport Edition SE-14 wheels for my B7 A4


Sport Edition is Tire Rack's house line of wheels. PM'ing you with the details on the ring. We've got them.


----------

